# Napoli - Real Madrid. 7 marzo 2017, ore 20.45. Tv e streaming.



## Tifo'o (5 Marzo 2017)

Ritorno di ottavi di finale di Champions League in programma il 7 marzo. Si riparte dal 3-1 all'andata. Il Napoli viene da una bella vittoria contro la Roma, ma per passare deve almeno vincere 2-0 oppure se in caso subisce gol, 4-1. Col 3-1 si va ai supplementari.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

La partita sarà visibile su Premium e la piattaforma streaming.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Marzo 2017)

Il Napoli farà una buona partita e finirà 1-1 a testa alta
Ma non aspettatevi niente di più, sono già fuori


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Marzo 2017)

Spero nella piallata.


----------



## admin (5 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli farà una buona partita e finirà 1-1 a testa alta
> Ma non aspettatevi niente di più, sono già fuori



.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2017)

San Paolo praticamente già pieno alle ore 17.


----------



## Eziomare (7 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> San Paolo praticamente già pieno alle ore 17.


Fantastico. Sono abbonato al solo Sky calcio, mi rode non poterla vedere...non e' che conoscete qualche link abusivo per visionarla ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Marzo 2017)

Finisce 2-1 per il Napoli, con gli azzurri avanti 2-0 a fine primo tempo ed una bolgia invereconda al San Paolo; nel secondo tempo, poi, Cristiano accorcia le distanze e regala la qualificazione sudata al Real Madrid.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> San Paolo praticamente già pieno alle ore 17.



Immagino cosa si portano da mangiare, frittata di maccheroni, 'a marenna?


----------



## Raryof (7 Marzo 2017)

Al Real conviene segnare subito per ammazzare la partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

Il Napoli sarà asfaltato. Dove volete che vadano...


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Al Real conviene segnare subito per ammazzare la partita.



D'accordo, i primi 30 minuti saranno importanti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

Che invasati, spero vengano piallati malamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2017)

Se il nabule fa un gol subito io starei attento fossi in Real .


----------



## Djici (7 Marzo 2017)

Avrei voglia di tifare Napoli ma fino a quando la Juve non sara tornata a casa e meglio se rimangono le squadre vere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2017)

L'urlo "the Champions" è una delle più grandi tamarrate mai viste


----------



## Djici (7 Marzo 2017)

Inizio con grandissima intensita del Napoli.
Robba da esplodere dopo 45 minuti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

Come fa ad avere sto portiere il Real?


----------



## prebozzio (7 Marzo 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'urlo "the Champions" è una delle più grandi tamarrate mai viste



Mamma mia come mi gasa!


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2017)

Buona intensità del Napoli


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

Ahia...


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2017)

1-0 Napoli, Mertens


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2017)

Mertens

Napoli in vantaggio


----------



## kolao95 (7 Marzo 2017)

Mertensssssssssssss


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2017)

Un gol dopo 20 minuti è buono anche come strategia, il Napoli ora deve gestire un po' perché questo ritmo per 90' è difficile


----------



## prebozzio (7 Marzo 2017)

Annamo guajooo!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

Che mazzo, passano questi


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2017)

Che sedere enorme


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

palo di Ronaldo


----------



## kolao95 (7 Marzo 2017)

Palo CR7 a porta vuota


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

un gol comunque il Napoli lo prenderà, all'occorrenza arriverà il rigorino per il real


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2017)

Ho appena scoperto che manco la radio la fa


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

Palo di Mertens che mi ricorda quello di Niang 
Finita


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto che manco la radio la fa


vai su radio 105


----------



## kolao95 (7 Marzo 2017)

Ma cavolo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Palo di Mertens che mi ricorda quello di Niang
> Finita



hahaha però non eravamo in vantaggio


----------



## 666psycho (7 Marzo 2017)

forza napoli! spero riescano a fare il miracolo


----------



## de sica (7 Marzo 2017)

Solo Napoli comunque


----------



## chicagousait (7 Marzo 2017)

Io spero nel miracolo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Marzo 2017)

Forza Napoli...... Sto real Madrid ha rotto le scatole


----------



## prebozzio (7 Marzo 2017)

Ma Zidane è un allenatore o un fantoccio?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Marzo 2017)

Addio Napoli. Nel secondo tempo il Real si sveglierà e ciao ciao ai sogni. Ringraziassero Ronaldo che ha preso un palo clamoroso a porta vuota ben prima che prendesse palo Mertens. Comunque Blancos non pervenuti per ora.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Bel Napoli, se continuano cosi possono passare, Hamsik sta facendo una partita pazzesca.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Marzo 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma Zidane è un allenatore o un fantoccio?



Sarri in confronto è un maestro. Quanto si vede la differenza tra uno che studia calcio e si è fatto le ossa ovunque, ed uno che ha avuto la fortuna di trovarsi li perchè era un fenomeno.

Comunque per ora solo Napoli. Non so quanto possa durare con questo ritmo, ad un certo punto il Real dovrà pur svegliarsi, ma per ora il Napoli li sta mettendo sotto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sarri in confronto è un maestro. Quanto si vede la differenza tra uno che studia calcio e si è fatto le ossa ovunque, ed uno che ha avuto la fortuna di trovarsi li perchè era un fenomeno.
> 
> Comunque per ora solo Napoli. Non so quanto possa durare con questo ritmo, ad un certo punto il Real dovrà pur svegliarsi, ma per ora il Napoli li sta mettendo sotto.



Ma quale maestro? All'andata tutti zitti però. Il Real al Bernabeu ha sbagliato gol assurdi! E' colpa di Zidane se non è finita 5 a 1 al Santiago? E' colpa sua se hanno sbagliato gol facili facili i suoi calciatori? Vedremo nel secondo tempo come andrà. Perché son sicuro che Zidane li sveglierà come si deve e non dirmi che i calciatori del Real son svegli, perché stanno dormendo in piedi, Ronaldo a parte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2017)

Sti cani di premium bloccano le dirette !


----------



## de sica (7 Marzo 2017)

Zidane ha dalla sua la fortuna, che è una componente fondamentale per gli allenatori vincenti. Basta vedere la Champions dell'anno scorso, che strameritava l'Atletico. Vediamo se anche oggi lo aiuta


----------



## kolao95 (7 Marzo 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma quale maestro? All'andata tutti zitti però. Il Real al Bernabeu ha sbagliato gol assurdi! E' colpa di Zidane se non è finita 5 a 1 al Santiago? E' colpa sua se hanno sbagliato gol facili facili i suoi calciatori? Vedremo nel secondo tempo come andrà. Perché son sicuro che Zidane li sveglierà come si deve e non dirmi che i calciatori del Real son svegli, perché stanno dormendo in piedi, Ronaldo a parte.



Come si fa a dire che Sarri non è un maestro? Ma li vedi come si muovono i giocatori del Napoli? Sono un'orchestra. Poi può piacere o non piacere il suo stile di allenare (a me non fa impazzire per esempio), ma è innegabile che sia un allenatore che tatticamente fa le scarpe a Zidane. Guarda i movimenti delle punte del Real, ognuno per fatti suoi. 
All'andata io credo che la componente psicologica e ambientale abbia inciso molto sulle prestazioni degli azzurri.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

Sergioooooooooooooooooo  Quanto è forte!


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

c.v.d.


----------



## de sica (7 Marzo 2017)

Finita


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2017)

Sergio Ramos

1-1


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli farà una buona partita e finirà 1-1 a testa alta
> Ma non aspettatevi niente di più, sono già fuori



.

anche se non escludo un 1-2


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2017)

Ma Ramos non poteva fare l'attaccante visto che a difendere non è granché?


----------



## kolao95 (7 Marzo 2017)

Sempre questo qua.. Che due palle


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

Il Napoli, invece di buttare 90 mln di euro, per riempire la rosa di giocatoretti poteva prendere 2-3 top player


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Marzo 2017)

Oh noooooooo..... 1-1.....


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

Ancora lui  Dispiace


----------



## de sica (7 Marzo 2017)

E 2


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

ahahahahahahaha prendono i resti


----------



## Dany20 (7 Marzo 2017)

Se ciao ma dai.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Marzo 2017)

Andata


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2017)

Incredibile Sergio Ramos.

2-1 Real


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Pareggio immeritatissimo, ma era logico aspettarsi almeno un gol dal Real.



2


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2017)

Se prendi due gol così non puoi pensare di competere.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

Manco il Milan del mortazza prendeva due gol in una partita su calcio da fermo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Manco il Milan del mortazza prendeva due gol in una partita su calcio da fermo



Li abbiam presi da VAN BUYTEN


----------



## chicagousait (7 Marzo 2017)

Finita qui


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

dopo il palo di Mertens (ma forse anche prima) era scontatissimo che finiva così


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2017)

Ahahahah


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Li abbiam presi da VAN BUYTEN



Va detto che quella volta fu decisivo il contributo di Dida.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2017)

Ma mettersi in testa che nei calci d'angolo bisogna marcare Ramos è così difficile? O è un fenomeno senza tempo dello smarcamento?


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Marzo 2017)

Secondo voi faranno i DVD del primo tempo? Ahahah


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo voi faranno i DVD del primo tempo? Ahahah



 Mettono il gol di Insigne dell'andata, il gol di Mertens di stasera e il discorso di Maradona


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

il Napoli ha perso in casa col Besiktas dove volevano andare?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il Napoli ha perso in casa col Besiktas dove volevano andare?



'nappo a vinc ou champiossssss


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ma mettersi in testa che nei calci d'angolo bisogna marcare Ramos è così difficile? O è un fenomeno senza tempo dello smarcamento?



Guarda che hanno anche Cristiano, Benzema, Bale, Pepe e Casemiro... con Ramos 6 giocatori campo che hanno un più che buono gioco aereo, c'e cmq da notare il fattore Kroos...


----------



## sette (7 Marzo 2017)

follia non marcare a uomo Ramos sui calci da fermo


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Marzo 2017)

Sergione a meno tre gol stagionali da Bacca


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Guarda che hanno anche Cristiano, Benzema, Bale, Pepe e Casemiro... con Ramos 6 giocatori campo che hanno un più che buono gioco aereo, c'e cmq da notare il fattore Kroos...


Certo per carità non voglio banalizzare il discorso. Però "a ricordo" sugli angoli segna praticamente sempre lui


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

#sec'eramaradona


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

E tre!!!


----------



## 666psycho (7 Marzo 2017)

morata. 3 a 1


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

1-3
A radio 105 sono passati da
"Andiamoci a prendere la qualificazione"
a
"Andiamoci a prendere almeno il pareggio"
a
"Eh ma il fatturato del Real Madrid"


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Marzo 2017)

Bravo Morata, mi sei piaciuto. Speriamo tornino presto i tempi dove in champions ci vanno squadre che sanno cosa vuol dire.


----------



## sette (7 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 1-3
> A radio 105 sono passati da
> "Andiamoci a prendere la qualificazione"
> a
> ...



il mitico fatturato!!!

in italia ci sono gli arbitri juventini

in europa ci sono i fatturati stranieri

comunque sia l'alibi ce l'hanno sempre pronto in tasca (avranno imparato dagli interisti?)


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2017)

E' semplicemente scandaloso che il Milan, una squadra da Champions DA SEMPRE, debba lasciare il posto a squadre come Roma e Napoli.

E quando torniamo noi..


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

certo che anche la rometta non avesse perso contro sto napule Il terzo posto sarebbe ancora in bilico


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Marzo 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma quale maestro? All'andata tutti zitti però. Il Real al Bernabeu ha sbagliato gol assurdi! E' colpa di Zidane se non è finita 5 a 1 al Santiago? E' colpa sua se hanno sbagliato gol facili facili i suoi calciatori? Vedremo nel secondo tempo come andrà. Perché son sicuro che Zidane li sveglierà come si deve e non dirmi che i calciatori del Real son svegli, perché stanno dormendo in piedi, Ronaldo a parte.



che centra il risultato? Era ovvio che il Real nel secondo tempo venisse fuori. Io parlo di competenza tecnica-tattica e calcistica. Zidane si è trovato li, Sarri si è guadagnato il posto con il sudore e il duro lavoro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che centra il risultato? Era ovvio che il Real nel secondo tempo venisse fuori. Io parlo di competenza tecnica-tattica e calcistica. Zidane si è trovato li, Sarri si è guadagnato il posto con il sudore e il duro lavoro.



Zidane ha preso una squadra allo sbando, allenata da Benitez e l'ha portata vincere la Champions League e a giocarsi fino alla fine la Liga. Il fatto che si sia trovato li, non significa che non se lo meriti. E' da due anni che sento dire che è scarso come allenatore, ma non mi sembra. Sta facendo meglio di Mourinho e di tecnici molto più esperti di lui. Gli va dato qualche merito. Oppure quando allenava mourinho l'allenatore era scarso e ora che allena Zidane fanno tutti i calciatori? Per ora ha umiliato Sarri. 6 gol in 2 partite e il divario poteva essere molto più largo se all'andata gli attaccanti del Madrid non dormivano. 

Penso che sia ora di finirla di dire che sia scarso e di dargli i suoi meriti.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

Sarri è un altro allenatore dei miracoli infatti ne ha presi solo 6


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sarri è un altro allenatore dei miracoli infatti ne ha presi solo 6



Sarri ha una squadra 10 spanne sotto il Real. E' una sfida impari. In campo ci vanno i giocatori.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sarri è un altro allenatore dei miracoli infatti ne ha presi solo 6



ahahahhaha concordo. E qui c'è gente che lo vorrebbe al posto di Montella, ma per cortesia. Per carità bravissimo allenatore, sa far giocare bene le sue squadre ma è troppo presuntuoso e non cambia mai tattica. 
Io dico come si può marcare a zona con il real? ma sono scemi? ma soprattutto lasciare Callejon su Ramos, boh.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Sarri ha una squadra 10 spanne sotto il Real. E' una sfida impari. In campo ci vanno i giocatori.



ma che c'entra scusa? Il Milan era più scarso del Barcellona non 10 spanne ma 20, eppure all'andata due a zero e tutti a casa. Il real nelle due partite ha giocato al 60% e ne ha fatti 6 in totale.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Mettono il gol di Insigne dell'andata, il gol di Mertens di stasera e il discorso di Maradona



Con il commento di massimo Ambrosini sui picchi di gioco superiori al Milan di sacchi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma che c'entra scusa? Il Milan era più scarso del Barcellona non 10 spanne ma 20, eppure all'andata due a zero e tutti a casa. Il real nelle due partite ha giocato al 60% e ne ha fatti 6 in totale.



ma come che centra lol ? Prendere episodi a caso non cambierà le cose. Il Napoli non è minimamente vicino la Juve , figuriamoci al Real. Il Real era favorito sia in casa che fuori ed è andato tutto come da pronostico. L'allenatore mette in campo quello che ha. Sarri è un grande allenatore , chi dice il contrario è in malafede. 

Giudicarlo per queste due partite è da ricovero (dove il Napoli secondo me non ha nemmeno sfigurato).


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma come che centra lol ? Prendere episodi a caso non cambierà le cose. Il Napoli non è minimamente vicino la Juve , figuriamoci al Real. Il Real era favorito sia in casa che fuori ed è andato tutto come da pronostico. L'allenatore mette in campo quello che ha. Sarri è un grande allenatore , chi dice il contrario è in malafede.
> 
> Giudicarlo per queste due partite è da ricovero (dove il Napoli secondo me non ha nemmeno sfigurato).



Che il real fosse superiore non ci sono dubbi e quindi? cos'ha fatto di straordinario il Napoli? nulla. Avesse passato il turno, avrebbero di che esaltarsi, non per un 6 a 2. Ma si. il bel giuoco del primo tempo e tutti contenti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Che il real fosse superiore non ci sono dubbi e quindi? cos'ha fatto di straordinario il Napoli? nulla. Avesse passato il turno, avrebbero di che esaltarsi, non per un 6 a 2. Ma si. il bel giuoco del primo tempo e tutti contenti



vabbè qui non stiamo più parlando di calcio. Il Napoli può non passare il turno e Sarri può cmq essere un grande allenatore. Le due cose non sono mutuamente esclusive. Se devo farti un disegno posso anche fartelo.

Fa giocare bene la squadra, cura la tattica, valorizza i giovani e mostra idee interessanti. In questi anni ha fatto giocare alla grande l'Empoli e poi il Napoli , qualificandosi in CL senza passare per i preliminari. Tutti quelli che esaltano Montella mi dite cosa avrebbe fatto in più di Sarri? No perchè se Sarri non è un buon allenatore si può dire lo stesso di Montella.

Non sto dicendo che Sarri è meglio di Montella, ma sto solo cercando di capire perchè Montella è un grande allenatore e Sarri no.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> vabbè qui non stiamo più parlando di calcio. Il Napoli può non passare il turno e Sarri può cmq essere un grande allenatore. Le due cose non sono mutuamente esclusive. Se devo farti un disegno posso anche fartelo.
> 
> Fa giocare bene la squadra, cura la tattica, valorizza i giovani e mostra idee interessanti. In questi anni ha fatto giocare alla grande l'Empoli e poi il Napoli , qualificandosi in CL senza passare per i preliminari. Tutti quelli che esaltano Montella mi dite cosa avrebbe fatto in più di Sarri? No perchè se Sarri non è un buon allenatore si può dire lo stesso di Montella.
> 
> Non sto dicendo che Sarri è meglio di Montella, ma sto solo cercando di capire perchè Montella è un grande allenatore e Sarri no.



Nel frattempo Montella un trofeo Sarri 0...medita bene altrimenti i disegni te li faccio io.
Montella non è ancora un top allenatore, ma lo sarà, soprattutto per come gestisce la rosa, Sarri no, se continuerà così con questa sua presunzione. Con questo non dico che sia scarso per carità, ma non è un top.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Nel frattempo Montella un trofeo Sarri 0*...medita bene altrimenti i disegni te li faccio io.
> Montella non è ancora un top allenatore, ma lo sarà, soprattutto per come gestisce la rosa, Sarri no, se continuerà così con questa sua presunzione. Con questo non dico che sia scarso per carità, ma non è un top.



Ok mi basta quella frase ho capito tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ok mi basta quella frase ho capito tutto.



contano anche e soprattutto i trofei che porti a casa altrimenti Zeman sarebbe il miglior allenatore del mondo. Dai su riprova la prossima volta.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Marzo 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> contano anche e soprattutto i trofei che porti a casa altrimenti Zeman sarebbe il miglior allenatore del mondo. Dai su riprova la prossima volta.



quindi meglio vincere un trofeo su una partita secca che qualificarsi alla CL con tranquillità? Finale di supercoppa che Montella non si è nemmeno dovuto guadagnare, si è trovato li e basta. Ora è settimo a giocarsi l'EL , mentre il Napoli stasera era in una competizione che conta a giocarsela con il Real Madrid e il suo pubblico era li a sognare, soprattutto per i primi 45 minuti, competizione che il prossimo anno giocherà di nuovo.

Ok meglio vincere un trofeo di cartone in una gara secca a Doha e urlarlo come se fosse la CL da comuni perdenti. 

Mi sa che di calcio ci capisci proprio poco. Detto questo eviterò di risponderti ulteriormente tanto non devo convincerti di nulla. Buona vita.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quindi meglio vincere un trofeo su una partita secca che qualificarsi alla CL con tranquillità? Finale di supercoppa che Montella non si è nemmeno dovuto guadagnare, si è trovato li e basta. Ora è settimo a giocarsi l'EL , mentre il Napoli stasera era in una competizione che conta a giocarsela con il Real Madrid e il suo pubblico era li a sognare, soprattutto per i primi 45 minuti, competizione che il prossimo anno giocherà di nuovo.
> 
> Ok meglio vincere un trofeo di cartone in una gara secca a Doha e urlarlo come se fosse la CL da comuni perdenti.
> 
> Mi sa che di calcio ci capisci proprio poco. Detto questo eviterò di risponderti ulteriormente tanto non devo convincerti di nulla. Buona vita.



ahahhahah ma smettila di fare il bambino, si sta parlando non c'è bisogno di scaldarsi così. Comunque l'errore di fondo a mio avviso è proprio questo, paragonare un doppio confronto con il campionato che una competizione troppo lunga dove è normale e scontato che alla fine la rosa più forte faccia la differenza. Ed è per questo che il napule non vince, nonostante il gioco di sarri, perché la juve è troppo forte, molto più di loro. Il paragone con Montella lo hai fatto te vedi, quindi che vuoi da me..io nemmeno l'avevo nominato, in ogni caso è molto più pertinente la partita secca con la juve a doha che il campionato se proprio volevi fare un paragone.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2017)

Sto ridendo tantissimo, in tv continuano a dire che il Napoli esce a testa alta ahahahahahahahahahahah
Hai perso 6-2, zitto devi stare. Sono dei perdenti dai, che mentalità è questa su.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Marzo 2017)

Sono molto felice, non meritano nulla sotto nessun punto di vista.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2017)

si è divertito ambrosini ?


----------



## Serginho (8 Marzo 2017)

I famosi "picchi di gioco di Sarri". Una squadra che sa giocare solo in verticale, in pratica se non attacca va nel panico

P.S. L'urlo del San Paolo lo metteranno in bacheca trofei


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> quindi meglio vincere un trofeo su una partita secca che qualificarsi alla CL con tranquillità? Finale di supercoppa che Montella non si è nemmeno dovuto guadagnare, si è trovato li e basta. Ora è settimo a giocarsi l'EL , mentre il Napoli stasera era in una competizione che conta a giocarsela con il Real Madrid e il suo pubblico era li a sognare, soprattutto per i primi 45 minuti, competizione che il prossimo anno giocherà di nuovo.
> 
> Ok meglio vincere un trofeo di cartone in una gara secca a Doha e urlarlo come se fosse la CL da comuni perdenti.
> 
> Mi sa che di calcio ci capisci proprio poco. Detto questo eviterò di risponderti ulteriormente tanto non devo convincerti di nulla. Buona vita.



Montella con una rosa molto più scarsa del Napoli è riuscito a fare ciò che Sarri non è ancora riuscito a fare. Mettere sotto la Juve. Non ha solo vinto, ma come ha vinto. Ha vinto un trofeo portando a scuola la squadra più forte del campionato. Non abbiamo chiuso la partita nei 90 minuti solo per sfiga. 

Le squadre di Sarri son divertenti da vedere solo perché giocano in contropiede. Ma lui è molto limitato. Il Napoli è stato umiliato eh. 6 gol in due partite contro un Real che non ha brillato, ma che comunque sapeva cosa fare grazie a Zidane. Basta santificare uno che non sta facendo nulla di speciale. Il Napoli è terzo perché è la terza squadra più forte del campionato dopo Juve e Roma. Che miracolo starebbe facendo? Vedrai che si farà pure rubare il posto in Champions dell'inter e li si che riderò.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2017)

Il Napoli per passare avrebbe dovuto disputare due partite perfette e forse non sarebbe nemmeno bastato senza un aiuto della buona sorte.
Questo doppio confronto era molto interessante e offriva spunti di riflessione : da una parte una squadra allenata alla grande, che gioca alla grande e che fa del collettivo il suo punto di forza, dall'altra parte un dream team di campioni che è solo gestito, non allenato.
Pochi dettami tattici bastano e avanzano, poi in campo ci pensano i cr7, bale, modric, benzema, kroos, ramos, ecc ecc.
Alla fine è andata come temevo e credevo : non vince chi gioca meglio ma il più forte.
In alcuni frangenti il real è sembrato in totale balia degli avversari, sbagliando i tempi del pressing e non vedendo palla.
Ma i madrileni hanno tante frecce al loro arco : due calci piazzati , due gol e partita chiusa.
Sa un pò di beffa ma forse è il bello del calcio.
Non riesco comunque a gioire per la sconfitta del napoli perchè mentre loro erano a giocarsi un ottavo di finale contro il real madrid noi in settimana da anni andiamo al cinema.
Ah, molto probabilmente il prossimo anno la champions la faranno solo loro. Noi al posto del cinema avremo l'europa league.
Forse. Si spera.
Onore al napoli a a quanto sta facendo.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il Napoli per passare avrebbe dovuto disputare due partite perfette e forse non sarebbe nemmeno bastato senza un aiuto della buona sorte.
> Questo doppio confronto era molto interessante e offriva spunti di riflessione : da una parte una squadra allenata alla grande, che gioca alla grande e che fa del collettivo il suo punto di forza, dall'altra parte un dream team di campioni che è solo gestito, non allenato.
> Pochi dettami tattici bastano e avanzano, poi in campo ci pensano i cr7, bale, modric, benzema, kroos, ramos, ecc ecc.
> Alla fine è andata come temevo e credevo : non vince chi gioca meglio ma il più forte.
> ...



Condivido, sono già 2-3 anni che loro fanno quello che vogliono a San Siro..


----------



## Ciachi (8 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il Napoli per passare avrebbe dovuto disputare due partite perfette e forse non sarebbe nemmeno bastato senza un aiuto della buona sorte.
> Questo doppio confronto era molto interessante e offriva spunti di riflessione : da una parte una squadra allenata alla grande, che gioca alla grande e che fa del collettivo il suo punto di forza, dall'altra parte un dream team di campioni che è solo gestito, non allenato.
> Pochi dettami tattici bastano e avanzano, poi in campo ci pensano i cr7, bale, modric, benzema, kroos, ramos, ecc ecc.
> Alla fine è andata come temevo e credevo : non vince chi gioca meglio ma il più forte.
> ...



Applausi a scena aperta!


----------

